# Beekeeping magazines



## Barry (Dec 28, 1999)

Where does the membership come down on the journal front?


----------



## Keith Benson (Feb 17, 2003)

I subscribe to both. 

Keith


----------



## Ann (Feb 18, 2006)

We also subscribe to both.


----------



## JohnK and Sheri (Nov 28, 2004)

We also subscribe to both.
Sheri


----------



## George Fergusson (May 19, 2005)

I would like to subscribe to both, but haven't been able to see my way clear to cough up the bucks for ABJ yet. I'm on a budget. I'll get around to it eventually.


----------



## BjornBee (Feb 7, 2003)

I only get BC, at this time.

This is not a "dig" on BC, but perhaps my own "faults" of sorts. But as I get additional monthly copies, I find them sitting around longer and longer time periods before I get around to actually reading them. 
I guess when it comes down to it, beekeeping is not rocket science, and most "information" is just a rehash of sorts from just another persons perspective.

I used to automatically spend the first hour after getting my hands on the latest copy reading away with excitement. That excitement is past, and now its just something else to occupy my time in a busy day.

I can see how its hard to get a full magazine month after month of "fresh" perspectives and information, while trying to be enetertaining in some manner. That must be hard.

I could probably do without my monthly bee mag. Now if were talking beesource, thats a whole other thing.


----------



## Madison68 (Jul 13, 2006)

My wife subscribed me to both.....Madison...


----------



## power napper (Apr 2, 2005)

I recieve both magazines and did not personally subscribe for either one--cool huh. Daughter gave me a subscription of Bee Culture and wife gave me a three year subscription to ABJ. I personally enjoy reading both equally.


----------



## Jeffzhear (Dec 2, 2006)

I only subscribe to American Bee Journal. I've never even seen the others...


----------



## Barry Digman (May 21, 2003)

I don't subscribe to either currently. I did subscribe to both for several years.


----------



## Chef Isaac (Jul 26, 2004)

Well Bjorn.... when it comes in the mail, I smile... for the next few nights... maybe for a half hour before I go to bes, I read the articals. when I am done... I am sad .


----------



## notaclue (Jun 30, 2005)

I subscribe and enjoy both equally also. I like the Q&A's, legal, plant types, letters, articles...well everything.


----------



## Chrissy Shaw (Nov 21, 2006)

*From the 60s*

Though the drop out years of 86-05 i did not, i recall Juilan Jubaer (Kept By Bees-his handle) whom i knew and was so amazed that a man in a wheel chair could get on the ground and pull a two story colony across the ground and also travel to foriegn countires to attend bee congresses. Then there was the young girl in the midwest (my elder by two years) who swore bees worked better to the music of that new band, "The Beatles." 

That was GLEANINGS in Bee Culture, a small magazine.

The big one was American Bee Journal, the one that has all that neat science in it and many more west coast bee breeders than GBC had. It was where i first became aware of the work of Steve Taber. 

Speedy Bee came later and was a news paper.

I would, could i afford it, subscribe to them all, that list of bee publications in the back of ABJ and BC. I already know what i know, i want to know what all others know as well because it is simply the truth: I have no idea that is not worth smashing apart if new information proves it wrong. Avoiding being wrong is a sure way to stay that way, thus i read, think, try and go on learning.

Chrissy Shaw


----------



## Brent Bean (Jun 30, 2005)

They both provide useful information. They help keep you current on new hive management techniques like Randy Olivers series on mite control. Unlike BjornBee, I still wait by the mailbox to receive the current issues.


----------



## Beaches' Bee-Haven Apiary (May 22, 2007)

*Currently subscribe to BC. I'd like to subscribe to both.*

I'm looking into subscribing to both. My current subscrition to BC is a year subscription from my dad for Christmas. I'll need to cough up enough for ABJ.

-Nathanael


----------



## nursebee (Sep 29, 2003)

Currently I would not go without either. I'd love to get an entomology journal with heavy bee emphasis.


----------



## Ross (Apr 30, 2003)

I just want to say thanks for fixing the polls so we can see the results without voting.


----------



## JohnBeeMan (Feb 24, 2004)

I am a flip-flopper. I started with BC and switched to ABJ about 3 years ago.


----------



## Jeffrey Todd (Mar 17, 2006)

I tend to agree with Bjorn. It seems like I have already read most of the articles several times in past issues. The same subjects are rehashed over and over, which is understandable, but nevertheless becomes tedious. Beesource is a nice contrast, because it tends to be more progressive (actually progressive, not the liberal-hijacked meaning of the word, "progressive". Even "liberal" has come a long way from its actual meaning, but that is a subject for another forum)


----------



## Grant (Jun 12, 2004)

I subscribed to ABJ, my buddy subscribed to BC. We swapped magazines every month. Then his cash crisis led him to drop BC so I subscribed to it, but his interest in reading is fairly low so he doesn't ask for the magazines.

Yes, there seems to be a redundancy of topics about every five years, but I'm just dumb enough that I need a refresher course every five years or sooner. I even enjoy reading the old magazines and have spent a fortune on e-bay finishing out my collection.

While I subscribe to both, I enjoy how each magazine appears to be written to a different audience.

Grant
Jackson, MO


----------

